# shetland pony stolen shropshire



## pixi (30 October 2010)

reported on shropshire radio .shetty stolen from kemberton by shifnal in shropshire between wensday n thursday black gelding with brown tip to mane n tail possibly trimmed out now ,not my own pony just relaying message


----------



## Cuffey (30 October 2010)

Posted on Shropshire Live

pony stolen from field near shifnal - 30/10/10
Police are investigating the theft of a Shetland pony from a remote field at Kemberton, near Shifnal.

The black four-year-old male pony was stolen between 8pm on Wednesday and 4pm Thursday.

It stands about 10 hands high and has several distinguishing features. The pony has a brown tinge to its mane and the tip of its tail is also brown.

Police are appealing for witnesses who may have seen the horse being taken from the field. They also want information concerning its current whereabouts.

The investigating officer is PC Roderick Salt, based at Shifnal police station. Contact him on 0300-333-3000, or call the anonymous Crimestoppers number, 0800-555-111.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 November 2010)

Just received this update from rural watch.

Between 20:00 27/10 and 16:00 28/10 a black male Shetland pony 4yrs old 10 hands brown tinge to mane and end of tail and micro-chipped was taken from a field in the Kemberton area of Shifnal.



It is reported that the owner's neighbour noticed a large white transit van in the area 22:00 27/10 and on examining the scene later it appeared there had been a struggle to load the animal into the vehicle.


----------



## MHOL (2 November 2010)




----------



## MHOL (2 November 2010)

crime number is: 22FJ/79329B/10


----------



## Tinseltoes (3 November 2010)

Hope hes found soon.


----------



## Rindleford (4 November 2010)

Please, anyone who can help, let us know.

If you could put up a poster, please say or any other help.

We need to go nation wide on this!

Absolutely distraught family. Thank you.


----------



## Rindleford (5 November 2010)

Hi,

We strongly suspect travellers have him... please help spread the word.

Facebook page:

```
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Stolen-Shetland-PONY-Shropshire/171172546242891
```


----------



## landy (5 November 2010)

Good luck. i hope you find him. How awful.


----------



## The_snoopster (9 November 2010)

Bump


----------



## Tinseltoes (9 November 2010)

Any news yet?


----------



## OWLIE185 (10 November 2010)

I am sorry to hear of this theft but I just wish people would freezemark their horses as it is so much easier for anyone to identify the horses.


----------



## Rindleford (1 December 2010)

We are still appealing for witnesses or any information about our stolen shetland - please help spread the word...

He has been missing now for over a month and we are so worried about him - especially with this very cold weather across the country.

Please help pass this info on

http://http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Stolen-Shetland-PONY-Shropshire/171172546242891


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 December 2010)

Hope hes found safe and well.


----------



## Lila (1 December 2010)

Facebook link doesnt work?? Can you add another ill add all my contacts


----------



## Jay89 (2 December 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...olen-Shetland-PONY-Shropshire/171172546242891

That link should work ^^

Hope you find him soon.


----------

